# Relabeling pricing



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, I'm in the New York City area looking for some relabeling places. I bought Alstyle Apparel shirts that have the removable tag. I've been going around to get it done but either the places are saying they can't do it or the price is unreasonable. One quoted me 4 dollars, and one quoted me 2 dollars. This is for 36 shirts by the way. Is that too much? What are some normal prices for things like this?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Try posting an ad in the classifieds or on craigslist. Craigslist has worked for me in the past. 

30-50 cents/label.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I will do that. I feel like even teh 2 dollars is WAY too much. I might see if some student from FIT can help me out.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, that's a good option, too. They should know that the going rate isn't 2 dollars, and offer you a fair deal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jblack™ said:


> I will do that. I feel like even teh 2 dollars is WAY too much. I might see if some student from FIT can help me out.


Yes, $2 is waaaaay too much. It should be less than $1 for sure.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't forget your local dry cleaners also. If they do alterations, they can give you a price to sew them back in.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

The local dry cleaners are the ones who have been saying 2 and 4 dollars. And if they don't quote a high price, they say they can't do it.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, I got high quotes from the dry cleaners, too. Hopefully you can find something cheaper in your area.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

$2-$4 is much for relabeling, but for only 36 pieces?? $2-$4 is not asking for much! 

The time it takes for each piece can take up to 5 minutes each to de-seam and re-label. 

Going rate for higher quantities are an average of .75 cents for both delabel and relabeling.

Many companies will not touch 36 pieces...Try a local seamstress.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

What I do is print the label its easy and fast and a lot of my clients love that option I usually charge $1 a print. Just thought I would put that out there. Good luck with whatever way you go.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

Can you say RIPOFF!

The highest I was ever quoted was $1, the lowest being 50 cents per label for an order of 60 shirts.

Since then I've decided to do them myself, it definitely takes more time for doing it myself; but you feel much prouder once you do it yourself : )


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

TeddyRocky said:


> $2-$4 is much for relabeling, but for only 36 pieces?? $2-$4 is not asking for much!


It is if you're paying $72-128 for a job that should only cost $10-18.



TeddyRocky said:


> Going rate for higher quantities are an average of .75 cents for both delabel and relabeling.


Many places have no minimums and charge the same low price, whether it's 1 or 1,000.

I have found that the going rate is much lower than 75 cents. Not sure where you are checking.

I used to use a company that has relabeling as 1 of their services, and their prices are 25 cents or 35 cents, depending upon how the labels was re-sewn in.

That's with no minimums.

Of the other companies that I called around the country, more of them were in that range.

After placing ads in craigslist, I had no trouble finding people willing to do it for 50 cents. That's small quantities (10-20) included.



> The time it takes for each piece can take up to 5 minutes each to de-seam and re-label.


That's if they don't know what they're doing!

I've seen people do several within 5 minutes, perfectly.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you considered a silkscreened tagless? Pick up a few sheets of photoez or stencilpro from Circuit Bridge and do your own. Screens will cost you $20 and they will last forever.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

There is a company in Orange County, Ca that does a lot of relabeling for many of the major surf brands, who started the trend. To rip out one label and replace it with another under the tape is .15.

If you are in NYC, check Women's Wear daily classifieds. I haven't read the paper since my dress and blouse manufacturing days, but they used to have a section "Contract Work Wanted." Those would be factories looking for contract work.

I doubt you'll find anyone willing to do a one shot deal for just 72 or so, but if you have lots of a few hundred I bet you'll be able to find a good source.

Good luck.


----------



## TSHIRTgrizzly (Mar 24, 2008)

Parkwood said:


> There is a company in Orange County, Ca that does a lot of relabeling for many of the major surf brands, who started the trend. To rip out one label and replace it with another under the tape is .15.
> 
> If you are in NYC, check Women's Wear daily classifieds. I haven't read the paper since my dress and blouse manufacturing days, but they used to have a section "Contract Work Wanted." Those would be factories looking for contract work.
> 
> ...


Do you know the name of the company in O.C... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Here you go:

Products


----------



## Valerie Parker (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you tell me the name of the company that relabels in Orange County, CA? Thanks!


----------

